# Eating coot



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Never got into duck hunting because I could never get the duck mudd taste out of the ducks and hated throwing it to the dogs.

I figured it out
I brined it with a 1/4 cup of kosher salt and 1/4 cup of brown sugar. Let it sit for 24 hours. I then changed the water with regular tap water to get the salt and blood out. I did that for another 2 days. Then cooked it up in butter, Worchester sause, clove of garlic, sliced onions. Wish I had some mushrooms. Dipped it in A1 sause.

I didn't spend much time preparing side dishes because I thought they would just taste like the rest of the ducks I've tried and tossed. Not the case though the coot even tasted good. It was also very tender. 

The brine recipe would also go good with duck fajitas ect.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow those look delicious:!:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Another thing to consider is the fact that some ducks just plain taste better than others. Teal are much better tasting than say a Gadwall, okay pretty much any duck is better than a Gadwall except maybe a Shoveler. Canvasbacks are one of my favorite to eat next to Teal.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Fowlmouth where do you rate coot on a scale of canvas back to gadwal. I've always heard coot are only good for target practice or to stomp in the mud. That doesn't go over well in my book. I won't shoot them if I can't eat them.

I honestly couldn't taste the difference between the mallards and coots and they both tasted good. My youngest is picky and she liked them


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I can't really say because I honestly have never eaten coot. I don't shoot them, mostly because I can't get over those big green feet they have. I may have to try one this year just so I can compare it to other waterfowl. The Southern boys/gals make a dish called Poule d'eau with coot and I want to try that. I'm sure lostlouisianan has made it before.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's a cook book that you would enjoy.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/duck-duck-goose-hank-shaw/1115292566?ean=9781607745297


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I can't really say because I honestly have never eaten coot. I don't shoot them, mostly because I can't get over those big green feet they have. I may have to try one this year just so I can compare it to other waterfowl. The Southern boys/gals make a dish called Poule d'eau with coot and I want to try that. I'm sure lostlouisianan has made it before.


'poule d'eau' is French for water hen; coot and moorhen (now gallinule). There are many poule d'eau recipes. I would say gumbo would be the most popular.

I have eaten my share of coot. Like anything, it's all in how they are prepared. They can be very "earthy" flavored. As far as the giblets go coot hearts and gizzards are fine but I can't come up with a good recipe for the livers.

Where I come from kids start their waterfowl careers on coots. I don't shoot them anymore but enjoy their company in the marsh.

Good on you swbuckmaster for taking the young ones out and then eating what you kill.

.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My experiences in Louisiana what they call a marsh chicken, mud hen, poule d'eau is not the same as our coot. Perhaps Lost can shed some light?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> My experiences in Louisiana what they call a marsh chicken, mud hen, poule d'eau is not the same as our coot. Perhaps Lost can shed some light?


We called coots poule d'eau...never really knew their official name until I moved out here...all I ever called them was poule d'eau. Dangdest shot I ever saw was on poule d'eau. We motored up to a cove when I was a kid and you literally could not see water, it was packed with thousands of poule d'eau. Dad shut the motor off and when the boat stopped he shot one time, picked up either 12 or 13 that were dead. Had only a couple of cripples that we finished off...never saw that before or after, just one of those freak things. Whenever my brother and I get together we still laugh about that shot....gave them away...LOL


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

not my pictures, but these were the birds I thought were mudhens in the south
http://blackbirdideas.com/2013/09/25/update-on-johns-marsh-hen-adventure/

you ever see these Lost?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> not my pictures, but these were the birds I thought were mudhens in the south
> http://blackbirdideas.com/2013/09/25/update-on-johns-marsh-hen-adventure/
> 
> you ever see these Lost?


Definitely....they like to walk on top of the water lillies...funniest things you ever saw waking on the lillies eating bugs....never tried eating one as I had too many other good things to eat like gator tail, frog legs, turtle soup, garfish boullettes, raccoon etc...but hey I will try just about anything once, or twice.


----------

